# Criminal Background Checks



## reccecrewman (8 Mar 2006)

Goodday all,

I needed a criminal background check for a work related job that the Military requested I get.  I went down to the MP Det and they asked be what my PMQ address was.  When I told them I didn't live in a Q, that I have my own house, they told me I had to go to the OPP and pay a $25 fee out of my pocket.  Why is this?  We're all in the same Army, so what does it matter where I live for the MP's to run a background check on me for a work related reason? It's free if I live in a Q and get it at the MP Det. Thanks for any answers.


----------



## FAULK (9 Mar 2006)

I'm just guessing, but I'd say its because you live in the OPP's jurisdiction, not on base. MP's may only serve those who live within their jurisdiction, which would be reasonable; if thats the case.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (9 Mar 2006)

He's right, it's a jurisdiction thing.  I believe the idea is that the service that takes care of your area would be most familiar with you if you had any contacts.  For our part, our internal computer records management system (Versadex) has a heap of things that would not show up on the federal CPIC system.  
If you can't possibly afford $25 (but it is to get a job, non?) try to find a buddy to shack up with in the Q's and change your address.  CAUTION!  I have no specific knowledge of PMQ  rules of residency, so don't go getting you and your buddy in a jackpot for the sake of $25.  It is always aggravating to pay any sum of money for a single sheet of paper that has letter head and one line on it:  "The above mentioned individual has no negative criminal contacts" or words to that effect.  
Good luck.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Mar 2006)

If it is work related, you should be able to be reimbursed the Fees.  Check that out.


----------



## Kurhaus (28 Mar 2006)

If the requirement for a Criminal Background Check is a "Military" requirement then the following section from ASJ 100-004/AG-000 applies:

21.	Vulnerable Sector Screening (VS) and Police Checks in Relation to Employment Opportunities.  All VS and Police checks in relation to employment opportunities will be forwarded to the MP CPIC Centre for processing, using the forms found in Appendix 4.  All persons requesting such checks shall have their identity confirmed by the MP through the use of picture identification prior to submission to the MP CPIC Centre for processing.  Once the CPIC VS check or Criminal Records checks are completed, the information will be returned to the originating MP unit.  The originating MP unit will be responsible to conduct local indices checks, SAMPIS, 856, etc., prior to returning the form to the requesting agency or person.   

I have done pre-checks for members going on "Military" courses that require it. (i.e sniper course)  But again there has to be a "Military" requirement which would usually be outlined in the course joining instructions or thru your units training cell.  

As an example to the contrary; for DND members who are seeking employment with a civilian organization that requires a Criminal Background check, this is not a Military requirement, so you would have to fork over the $25 - $30 bucks.


----------

